# price of Used Central Boiler



## sublime68charger (Sep 2, 2011)

found this add on CL close by to me

http://madison.craigslist.org/grd/2568690551.html

just wondering about if I am going to get my money's worth for this set up?

My current house is a well insulated 2 story 2500' and I have a additional former photo studio building of 1100' that I would be heating with this unit.
former home owner's has a forced air Propane furnance in both house and studio and spent around $1,500-2000 a year for heat.

wood supply is not a problem as I have access to 100 acress of woodland only 1/4 mile away from the house.  I would rather get a new Central Boiler gasifer unit but they are $$$$ and I would rather put that money into the house payments and get tilted back to 50% equity in the house now I'm at 60%.

so I'm thinking go with the used unit and run that for a few years to get myself by and then when I due have the extra $$$$ change up to something more effiecent and less wood consumption but this whay I'll already have the Lines and heat exchangers' in place.

thanks for your thought's in advance.


----------



## stee6043 (Sep 2, 2011)

Have you considered an indoor unit at all?  New indoor boilers aren't a whole lot more than what this guy is asking.  If it were me I'd rather get the right unit now rather than delay.  Another thing worth considering is what the market will look like for OWB's in a few years when you consider selling this thing.  Is an all out ban on OWB's coming?  I don't k now.  But I think it's going to get harder and harder to legally permit and install these things in the coming years...


----------



## Duetech (Sep 2, 2011)

As per your scenario you will have to be building up a wood supply for a then new appliance which by EPA standards will probably have to be a gasifier and gasifiers perform poorly with less than dry wood. So keep that in mind while you are trying to get ahead of the curve. You will be chucking lots of wood in that unit and that equates to time ant that  has to be worth something. Check the model out on a couple of forums and see if there are problems with the model. For the work you will have to do I think the unit is overpriced even if these things don't come along everyday. 2 cents.


----------



## sublime68charger (Sep 2, 2011)

stee6043 said:
			
		

> Have you considered an indoor unit at all?  New indoor boilers aren't a whole lot more than what this guy is asking.  If it were me I'd rather get the right unit now rather than delay.  Another thing worth considering is what the market will look like for OWB's in a few years when you consider selling this thing.  Is an all out ban on OWB's coming?  I don't k now.  But I think it's going to get harder and harder to legally permit and install these things in the coming years...



I've thought long about doing an Indoor unit and My draw backs are Main House has the basement 80% finshed and no room for wood stack and wife already dosn't want bug's and more ants in the house then already there. 

I could put a indoor unit in the Photo Studio but there is basicly 3 rooms and I have them laid out as the 9x16 computer office/gaming room the 10/12 will be my wood working center and then the 10x20 is my heated ATV/lawnmower repair shop  The studio rooms are all drywalled and carpeted and if push came to shove I could clear it all out and rent the area out as living space and pocket about $500 a month for it, there is also a toliet/sink and a spot to add a shower stall.  If I put an indoor boiler in the stuido I remvoe the ability to generate rent from that building as an option.

I know you have to deal with the weather more with an outside unit but since I'm already a Vol FF I deal with the weather when the fire department is out doing stuff anyway and I look at it as practice for fire calls.  I mean wrestling wood in the stove in the cold and blowing snow is no different than draging fire hose in the same stuff.  I would probaly make a covered wood shed next summer and tie that into the front of the boiler so then I can keep the area clear of snow.

just my thoughts.
thanks for your's 

sublime out


----------



## goosegunner (Sep 3, 2011)

I went from a used Taylor OWB to an indoor Econoburn in a boiler room attached to my pole barn. I am vary happy with the change. Indoor units are so much nicer in the winter. I have been a FF for 26 years I enjoy the exercise of wood cutting but not when  I need to load the boiler early in the morning before heading off to my 24 hour shift. My wife loves the new boiler compared to the OWB, she handles it when I am working. She walks out without her winter coat, it is usually 85 degrees in boiler room it is insulated, has fluorescent lights and the wood pieces are easy to handle and dry.

To your original question. I think the Central is overpriced for what it is. You could buy them new last year for $5700

gg


----------



## woodsmaster (Sep 3, 2011)

With the under ground piping, copper pipe, heat exchanger, and boiler I think it is a fair deal. If you could get him to come down $500 it would be even better. I wouldn't want to fed 
that hungry boiler out in the cold though and it is ten years old so who Knows when it might spring a leak and need repair.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Sep 3, 2011)

Pass on the OWB, likely very little time left on it before it corrodes through. At that price you should be close the an EKO for example that would have you burning 50% of the wood vs an OWB or most other entry level secondary combustion boilers. As mentioned these OWB's are being banned in many areas, why roll the dice? We all understand that some of the higher end secondary combustion boilers can be hard on a budget. However with many of them lasting 30-40 years they are well worth it. In that time you would likely go through 4 OWB's as well as the cost of 3 more removals & installs all while cutting, splitting, stacking, hauling, cleaning up after 2x the wood at least. Another good reason to avoid an OWB.


----------

